# Does anyone know why the Wee Foal 38 pregnancy test....



## Suebe (Jun 26, 2015)

Has been discontinued?! Tried to order some from Equine diagnostics and they said the company hasn't shipped them anymore. Went on the main site and it says they are no longer making them.


----------



##  (Jun 26, 2015)

I think because there were so many inaccuracies with the 38 test. I believe that even here we found that the 120 test had much greater accuracy. I know people were very upset with the results being proven wrong to many times. Just a guess though.


----------



## Suebe (Jun 26, 2015)

Makes sense I even had two false positives in the past,


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 28, 2015)

Because they're crap lol


----------



## Suebe (Jul 4, 2015)

Kind of a bummer though, nice to buy your own test early on instead of waiting 120 days lol I got impatient and had the vet draw blood last week


----------



## Suebe (Nov 19, 2015)

BTW they redid the weefoal 38 and brought it back recently


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh? I wonder what changes they made to it. I tried one once and it showed a faintest line, which indicated a lost pregnancy, which was close to what i thought myself because my mare skipped a few seasons after covering.


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2015)

It will be interesting to see if anyone uses it again, and notices any better accuracy.


----------



## Suebe (Nov 19, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> It will be interesting to see if anyone uses it again, and notices any better accuracy.


I couldn't agree more! I bought a couple and used it recently, I just posted about it today in another thread



we shall see how well it works in time I guess lol


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm tempted to get one and try it haha my mare is confirmed pregnant and won't be 120 days for another 25 days ?


----------

